# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Clans of MtDna family

## zanipolo

for interest 

http://www.genomac.cz/en/view.php?ci...nku=2006080010

----------


## Anthro-inclined

Good info. Also this article contradicts alot of claims of neolithic arrivals for T and K, but is consistent with paleothic origins on the others, except of course for J, which seems to be a pretty sure fire marker of a Neolithic expansion.

----------


## zanipolo

> Good info. Also this article contradicts alot of claims of neolithic arrivals for T and K, but is consistent with paleothic origins on the others, except of course for J, which seems to be a pretty sure fire marker of a Neolithic expansion.


The reason explained why Italy has the lowest H marker in Europe ( 33%) is due to T and K being "Italian" markers.

T in northwest Italy
K in northeast Italy 
V in the Pyrenees clearly says that all ancient MtDna are created in mountainous areas

----------


## Anthro-inclined

Interesting, new outlook on some of thes Mtdna's, I still have trouble with K though, because a lot of people claim that it (or one of its clades) is related to the Jewish diaspora, seems to be a hazy one if you ask me. But its still interesting that they believe K to be the same age and relative origin as V(both 17000 years old, and southern European).

----------


## Knovas

Only K1a1b1a, K2a2a, and K1a9, imply signals of Jewish ancestry. The vast majority of K subclades in Europe have nothing to do with this .

----------


## Anthro-inclined

> Only K1a1b1a, K2a2a, and K1a9, imply signals of Jewish ancestry. The vast majority of K subclades in Europe have nothing to do with this .


Interesting Thanks For The Clarifacation.

----------


## Grubbe

> Good info. Also this article contradicts alot of claims of neolithic arrivals for T and K, but is consistent with paleothic origins on the others, except of course for J, which seems to be a pretty sure fire marker of a Neolithic expansion.


According to this study http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads/28418-MtDNA-J-amp-T-colonised-Europe-from-the-Near-East-in-the-late-Paleolithic-amp-Mesolithic also hg J is older in Europe than previously thought.

----------

